# My Lab Results



## AtwitsEnd (Jul 30, 2016)

Hello everybody, I have been suffering from very vague symptoms for the past 9 years such as: weight gain, libido and erection problems, intolerance to cold. I used to have a very fast metabolism and my feet used to get so ridiculously hot that it was uncomfortable(this one is particularly strange) and had a VERY robust sex drive. When I became 22 years old, everything flipped to the complete opposite. My tests always come out normal but here are the results from the last one. If anything would like to add their two cents, it would be greatly appreciated.

Results Range

TSH - 1.39 0.4-4.5 mIU/L

T4 FREE- 1.4 0.8-1.8 NG/DL

FSH- 3.4 1.6-8 MIU/ML

T3 TOTAL -126 76-181 NG/DL

According to the standards for these tests, I'm in perfect metabolic condition. Could it be that I require slightly more T3 or something? Maybe my thyroid is just a tiny, tiny bit off? Thanks, folks ( :


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Could you edit your posts to include the reference ranges, please?

Have you had your testosterone checked?


----------



## AtwitsEnd (Jul 30, 2016)

joplin1975 said:


> Could you edit your posts to include the reference ranges, please?
> 
> Have you had your testosterone checked?


I fixed it! I also have to apologize. I think I posted this on the wrong part of this forum. Whoops.

And yes, My testosterone is very good.


----------

